# New skis for a special job



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yesterday a very good woodworking friend of mine came around with a heavy Jarrah box which had been brought to him because he has access to a friend with a large laser engraving machine. The box was to house the ashes of a dear departed gentleman. Unfortunately, the widow had given HER date of birth instead of her late husband's. As the box appeared to have cost a lot of money from the funeral home, she was loathe to have to buy another one. My friend's drum sander wasn't big enough to accept this box even with it's plinth removed. Being aware of my propensity for router skis, he wondered if I could be of help. Of course I could, as I've often stated, skis won't be used every day, but when they are they can make a difficult job simple or even complete a job that the woodworker has no other means to perform.
The two pieces of Melamine chipboard were offcuts from the shoe rack that I made not too long ago, there seemed no point in reducing the size and they were complete with the original plastic edging strip which of course I placed at the bottom.
I should have mentioned that for laser engraving, it's imperative that the surface is dead flat and the top perfectly parallel to the bottom.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really nice job, Harry. She will be pleased, I'm sure.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow Harry - that is very neat! I wouldn't touch that with a 3 meter pole! Your execution was very well planned, as it shows in the final product! My work is great dimensionally, but the finish always leaves much to be desired; yours on the other hand looks fantastic with everything considered. Your friend should be very pleased! *OPG3*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What is the verdict on the new bit Harry? Did you use it for this job?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job, it's to bad you don't have a (Delta) planner you could have screwed it to a board and put it under the blades 

===


harrysin said:


> Yesterday a very good woodworking friend of mine came around with a heavy Jarrah box which had been brought to him because he has access to a friend with a large laser engraving machine. The box was to house the ashes of a dear departed gentleman. Unfortunately, the widow had given HER date of birth instead of her late husband's. As the box appeared to have cost a lot of money from the funeral home, she was loathe to have to buy another one. My friend's drum sander wasn't big enough to accept this box even with it's plinth removed. Being aware of my propensity for router skis, he wondered if I could be of help. Of course I could, as I've often stated, skis won't be used every day, but when they are they can make a difficult job simple or even complete a job that the woodworker has no other means to perform.
> The two pieces of Melamine chipboard were offcuts from the shoe rack that I made not too long ago, there seemed no point in reducing the size and they were complete with the original plastic edging strip which of course I placed at the bottom.
> I should have mentioned that for laser engraving, it's imperative that the surface is dead flat and the top perfectly parallel to the bottom.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You are a good man Harry......nice job.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Harry.

Its wonderful to have friends like yourself....

Always helping mates....

I would add my thanks to those of the widow...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> What is the verdict on the new bit Harry? Did you use it for this job?


Because the router base was dead parallel to the bench it worked very well Mike. The previous problem was that I hadn't set the skis perfectly level at each corner which would have been of no consequence with a smaller diameter bit. This time with the fixed height skis only accuracy in their making was important. Both sides were clamped together for drilling and the holes centre popped.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Nice job, it's to bad you don't have a (Delta) planner you could have screwed it to a board and put it under the blades
> 
> ===


I do have a Delta planer Bob but didn't even consider it because it would have been so close to it's maximum height and with the box being only 11" long, there would have been the risk of snipe. Had it been one of my own projects it would certainly have been worth trying, but not for this one! One reason that I will NEVER make anything to order is that with the number of mistakes that I have to cover up, I never know exactly how a project will turn out! But it makes life interesting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're all so kind to this old man!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I know you have a Delta planer I have a picture of your shop  my eyes must be getting old it looks like it only 5 " tall and 12" long and if you screwed to a 1/2" thick board it would only be about 5 1/2" tall  plus a the 1/2" board should keep the snip out of play.. but you did a fine job with ski..jig..my Grizzy planer will do up to 6" thick boards yours to I'm sure..

===



harrysin said:


> I do have a Delta planer Bob but didn't even consider it because it would have been so close to it's maximum height and with the box being only 11" long, there would have been the risk of snipe. Had it been one of my own projects it would certainly have been worth trying, but not for this one! One reason that I will NEVER make anything to order is that with the number of mistakes that I have to cover up, I never know exactly how a project will turn out! But it makes life interesting.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> What is the verdict on the new bit Harry? Did you use it for this job?



What's this new bit?????

Is Harry trying to catch up to BJ?


----------

